# S. sanchezi ??????? Pics inside



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Camera batteries are dead so I was only able to get three pics and none really turned out.

























Just picked this guy up a week ago and seems to be doing alright. The LFS seems to think he is atleast 3yrs old as the guy who traded him in was not sure what it was either but says it has not growin any in over a year.It's about 4.5" or so now. I have him in a 24"WX16"DX18"tall. He is a finger chasser and is eating beef heart for me. He looks to have a small spot of white fungus on one fin. Doesn't look like Ick to me. I'm gonna try adding some salt to his water tomorrow. I have Peat nuggets I use to use for my Rhom back in the day. Will this guy like that tea colored water also?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like s. sanchezi, but anychance of better pics


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Could be a rhom or sanch. Hard to tell by those shots though.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

My guess is Sanchezi since I have had a rhom before. His mouth doesn't come that far back on his cheeks. Bigger mouth than a RB but not Rhom big.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

any chance of some side pics, kinda hard to tell much from these


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm gonna work on some more pics tonight.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------

